# State of Mainline Production



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

With recent news of Product announcements I thought I would touch on what seams to be the coarse of production and G scale companies. I'm writing on what I know and I'm sure others a have info and theory that may be different, and it would be great to hear it. Post depression thoughts.
*1/32 Scale*; Seams to be moving along at a good pace. Support from Live steamers and traditionally a scale with deep pockets. With many limmited production runs in Brass the scale never took the level of risk others did with high production and inventory. It always has been rare to see a 1/32 blow out sale! Accucraft while surely effected by the downturn, is now flush with product annoucements in 1/32 and seams to have small quanitys of older stock. MTH is quiet on the plastic mainline side unfortunatly. Perhaps Accucraft is looking at this void also and if you look at thier 1/29 Diesel GP60 and SD90, you could envision a scale flip to 1/32 would work well in the market. In the computer age, this mold cut could be as easy as a keystroke from the 1/29 plans. My prediction is that this announcement will happen if MTH doesn't start making/annoucing new 1/32 items soon. 
*1/29 Scale*; With the departure of Aristo, which strangely didn't get much press from GR Magazine, the field is more open. You would think USA would be alongside Accucraft with new product. I think they have the same problem Aristo had. The plant in China, owned by Bachmann! So if you are Bachmann and holding the Bag of Aristo Debt and Molds, do you start signing deals with USA for new production in the same scale you just aquired? They also have the dilema of what name to produce under, do they stick with Aristo or Launch Bachman 1/29? I'm sure this is all mired in deal and contracts, but it makes sense seeing that USAt has nothing in development and everything new are repaints (which is probably under a previous contract). So in comes Accucraft, who had been dabbling in 1/29 with the 0-6-0 a few years ago, and now heavy hitters in Steam and rolling stock. They "own" thier factory in China. It's still China where costs have gone up and more capital is required to get anything made, but thier independence is a huge bonus. They also seam to do a good job of both western and eastern road names. It will be intresting to see how well received the GP60 will be (I wish they made the SD9 first). I for one, will buy one partly to support thier venture into 1/29 Diesel Locos to support my scale.
One of the most exciting things for me over the years has been the anticipation of new products in a growing G scale. I always say that you vote with your dollars, so if you love your scale, support it when a company takes the risk to make something new for you. 
It would be great to hear what other think about my thoughts, I have thick skin, so feel free to tell me if you think my smoke fluid is from Colorado


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get it?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What he means Marty..is he wants you to start an all American Model Lines Co.
And make great affordable freight cars in accurate and highly detailed 1/29th scale in so many road names we could all be Happy!!!!!

OK....





Dirk


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* So as far as I can see,G scale has all but stopped production. In standard gauge only AML other than Piko seems to be putting out a little and making some announcements were hardly anything from USAT. Frieght car announcement from AML may be just around the bend. So I wouldn't bail yet on the scale. Rumour about future rolling stock from AML is sounding like this.... 50 or 60 ft waffle side boxcar, 50 ft mill gondola and perhaps a 53 ft flatcar with extra parts soyou can make a bulkhead or a TOFC flatcaror just a plain flatcar. Soit looks like more good stuff yet to come from AML.*

*Rocky*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, you have to read to the end of the post:

"One of the most exciting things for me over the years has been the anticipation of new products in a growing G scale. I always say that you vote with your dollars, so if you love your scale, support it when a company takes the risk to make something new for you. 
It would be great to hear what other think about my thoughts,"

So, he says buy stuff from the companies making something new, and what is your opinion of that position?

Greg


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Rocky thanks for the rumor Info on AML, Good news indeed. 
Greg, You got my point exactly, Best way to support your scale is to buy from those who are vested in making products for it!
Also, seams like Accucraft/AML may be the only company with the ability to make "new" products because of the Bachmann factory monopoly (sans Bachman's own streetcar). Anyone have an inside info frmo USAt on production ability?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget Maerklin/LGB!
They have been cranking out some really nice items such as the RhB Allegra--a three piece, 2m long railcar unit with lit destination boards and excellent details. They are also still bringing out more standard gauge units to compete with the Piko offerings. In my mind it's a great time to be in this hobby: lots of new products (at least in my scale & railroad), used prices on LGB are low, track is the same or less as when I started in the hobby, and now you have all these great new products from AML...
To survive though, you have to be in charge of your own destiny by having your own factory, wherever that is. 
We all know what happens when you don't.....

Keith


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

IMHO,
The 5 years of recession have made everyone cautious. I recently tried to buy a new boat, and found the dealers just weren't ordering sales inventory, so I couldn't easily see what I was going to buy.
Bachmann seems to have slowed its product release schedule, and I suspect it is the same reason. Slower sales mean more cautious inventory management.

However, there are signs the economy is improving and people are buying stuff again. Hopefully that will encourage the manufacturers to start producing some new models. Fn3 passenger coach from Bachmann? (I guess no AML Dreyfuss Hudson in 1/29th though. . .)


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

didn't USA trains just do a run of gp7/9s and the sd70mac? i remember seeing them posted on RLD hobbies


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

apo, yes! but just a re-run of an existing product. So the question of thier ability to make a new product remains!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*G gauge productions*

* "So as far as I can see,G scale has all but stopped production."

Hmm...not so related to production output.

Aster (1:32)- French 241P locomotive& 140-C, Rebuild Merchant Navy locomotive, UP 844

Wuhu(1:32, 1:20)- coaches, Casey Jones 4-6-0 locomotive, 2-10-2 QJ China Locomotive, British A4, German BR41 

Accucraft- coaches, cars, SP 2-8-0 M6, 7/8 Hunslet, 1:20 Forney (Pete- my guess 1:32 NYC Hudson given that coaches will be done in that road names and 1/32)

Add to that list the many British based manufacturers.
*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That's all USA has done for years is to re-run a different number or paint scheme. I gues their 1/24 stuff is made here in the US. Way it has turned out, probably a good idea. They did run the Big Boy again a year or so and it sold out, I think.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Yup, Bigboys, Hudsons SD-70s, 29ft 40ft tank cars, Auto racks SD-70s
so USATs seems to be making alot products. Great to see AML doing
what they planned as well. 
These 2 company's seem to be going strong in 1/29th. 
Piko seems to be doing well. No MTH yet nor new aristo
company with the exception of some old track.
Large scale seems to be doing fine. All Model Train scales took a hit a couple of years ago but seem to be coming back.
Much more expensive than it use to be, but if you want it you'll find the $
for sure.

Boo


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

It's nice AML is releasing some new stuff but how about making some of their other steam engines in 1:29 where there is so few of them on the market rather than diesels which there are plenty of.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

josephunh said:


> It's nice AML is releasing some new stuff but how about making some of their other steam engines in 1:29 where there is so few of them on the market rather than diesels which there are plenty of.


Joseph,
Maybe I misunderstand your 'other steam engine' comment with regards to AML, as I am always confused about the structure of Accucraft, but isn't AML their 1/29 scale division anyway?
ATLS is their 'special' 1/32 live steam
ACL is both 1/32 and 1/20.3 live steam and electric
Accucraft UK is the United Kingdom organised models
Accucraft USA builds everything else .......
I THINK.
Or did you mean take some of the ATLS, ACL or Accucraft models and make them in 1/29?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

my appologies I use AML as a whole and really don't consider all their other divisions seperate. I am considering their accucraft line of engines and other items where they have a lot of 1:32 and other scales and wish they would make them in electric 1:29 rather than doing another diesel run when USA and others already make a plethora of diesel lines yet there really is only the hudson and big boy for quality steam engines in 1:29 scale


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Josephnh, I couldn't agree with you more on 1/29 Steam from Accucraft/AML. They are making a Hudson and have the 0-6-0 in electric and live steam. I'm not sure if 1/29 live steam is going to be a big seller. Seams that is the Domain of 1/32. It is nice to have the option in 1/29 and I may bend on a SP 0-6-0 w/ Vandy Tender cause it looks great. Yet, for a switcher I would mutch rather have an electric SP 0-6-0 w/ Vandy Tender, changing directions and spoting cars is not really a Live Steam quality! I think ALM would do much Better w/ electric Steam as most existing 1/29's are wired. Who Agrees and who thinks ALM should make a electric 4-8-4 Northern in 1/29?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Steam operations with live steam*

"changing directions and spoting cars is not really a Live Steam quality!"

Please do not short change the capability of live steam and the owner/operations. I rather not have a point of view put forth that live steam locomotives are only capable of going in circles.
In the past up in Canada there was a steam up dedicated
to true operational procedures from receiving a way bill and ticket for your train to time schedule. So of the "old timers" on MLS will recall this past annual event.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

It seems to me AML (Accucraft) is well poised to spring new 1/29 scale products on the market for reasons already cited. I have been aware of their "new" offerings for at least 2 years. If only they could get the stuff out of gestation to take advantage of the present (and future) market place timing whist the other manufactures are moribund. If and when sales once again flourish, those moribund companies will resurface with product. So I wish Accucraft well and continue to do what I can to help them.

-Ted


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Is anyone doing a 1/32 scale RS-3?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber said:


> Is anyone doing a 1/32 scale RS-3?


No one has ever announced one..
and since a 1/29 scale RS3 already exists, I dont see any reason why anyone would..(although Large Scale manufacturers dont seem to care about duplication of models..which is weird, considering there are so many diesel types that haven't yet been made at all..)

Scot


----------

